# Πόσο επικίνδυνες είναι οι αξονικές;



## Ambrose (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1818520,00.html
http://www.patsullivan.com/blog/2006/10/ct_scans_cause_.html


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2009)

Κάνε μαγνητική τομογραφία τότε. Ο κίνδυνος από ακτίνες Χ είναι μηδενικός.;)


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2009)

Δες εδώ: "Ένα σημαντικό πλεονέκτημα της απεικόνισης μαγνητικού συντονισμού είναι ότι οι εξεταζόμενοι και το προσωπικό δεν εκτίθενται σε ιοντίζουσα ακτινοβολία."
Και από εδώ:
MRI does not rely on the type of radiation (i.e., ionizing radiation) used for an x-ray or computed tomography (CT) scan.


----------

